# Solarflüssigkeit als Kühlmittel



## stefan667 (1. März 2009)

*Solarflüssigkeit als Kühlmittel*

Hi,
ich hab da einen Kanister Solarflüssigkeit daheim stehen und hab mich gefragt ob das Zeug eventuell auch für meine Wasserkühlung geeignet wäre.

Das steht auf dem Kanister:

*Wärmeträgermedium H-30L *
*Art: Propylenglykol*
*Bezeichnung: Dowcal 20*
*Frostschutz: bis -30°C*
*Kein Zersetzungsprozess 
Lebensmittelecht* 
(schmeckt leicht süsslich)

Des Zeug müsste doch eigentlich besser kühlen als Wasser da es eine spezielle Wärmeträgerflüssigkeit ist.
Ich trau es mich nur nicht zu testen da ich keine Ahnung habe ob es die Wakü- Komponenten angreift oder nicht.
Hat einer ne Ahnung ob das geht b.z.w. ob sich des als alternative Kühlflüssigkeit lohnt?


----------



## Bl4cKr4iN (1. März 2009)

*AW: Solarflüssigkeit als Kühlmittel*

kupfer greift es sicher nicht an, bei alu und sonstigen metallen weiß ich es nicht


----------



## exa (1. März 2009)

*AW: Solarflüssigkeit als Kühlmittel*

was für warnzeihchen sind denn drauf, ich kann mit vorstellen, das es giftig ist und nicht einfah ins abwasser gelangen darf,wenn du mal was neues einbaust oder so


----------



## Seppelchen (1. März 2009)

*AW: Solarflüssigkeit als Kühlmittel*



stefan667 schrieb:


> *Lebensmittelecht*
> (schmeckt leicht süsslich)



Also wenn er es probiert hat, darf es bestimmt auch in den Abfluss


----------



## nemetona (1. März 2009)

*AW: Solarflüssigkeit als Kühlmittel*

Handelt es sich darum?


----------



## Digger (1. März 2009)

*AW: Solarflüssigkeit als Kühlmittel*

hört sich doch ganz interessant an.
ich schätze wenn es nicht grade sehr dickflüsig ist, kann es durchaus mit wasser mithalten.

wird halt nur problematisch, wenn es so dickflüssig  ist, dass es nicht mehr wirklich schnelle durch die engen kanäle kommt, bzw die pumpe probleme bekommt.


----------



## stefan667 (1. März 2009)

*AW: Solarflüssigkeit als Kühlmittel*



nemetona schrieb:


> Handelt es sich darum?


 
genau des is des blos in nem weissen Kanister

die Flüssigkeit ist leicht ölig und leicht trüb.

Warnzeichen sind auch keine drauf.


----------



## nemetona (1. März 2009)

*AW: Solarflüssigkeit als Kühlmittel*

Ich würde sagen, du bekommst einen Offiziellen Testauftrag 
In der Beschreibung steht es soll nicht mit Wasser vermischt werden, da es die Frostschutzfunktion beeinträchtigt, da diese in einer PC Wasserkühlung nicht nötig ist, und die Flüssigkeit eine Ölige Konsitenz aufweist würde ich es schon mit Dest. Wasser strecken.
(Anwendung des Tipps auf eigene Gefahr ) 

Gruß, Nemetona


----------



## stefan667 (1. März 2009)

*AW: Solarflüssigkeit als Kühlmittel*

Habe halt keine Lust was zu schrotten.
Hab erst nen neuen Pc gekauft.
In dem Datenblatt steht das des Zeug verzinkte Oberflächen angreift.
Sind Wasserkühler zinkfrei?
Wie siehts mit den Siliconschläuchen aus?

Des wäre doch mal was für ein "PCGH in Gefahr" Video.


----------



## nemetona (1. März 2009)

*AW: Solarflüssigkeit als Kühlmittel*

Wenn Wasserkühler beschichtet sind dann meist mit Nickel.
Kannst ja mit der Flüssigkeit in einen Glas eine Probesuppe ansetzen und ein Stück Schlauch zum beobachten mit reinstellen.
Wenn du einen alten Kühler hast legst du ihn mit dazu, wenn nicht nimmst du etwas Kupfer aus einen Elektrokabel, um zu sehen ob es die Oberfläche angreift.
Dies dann eine Weile beobachten.

Gruß, Nemetona


----------



## HESmelaugh (1. März 2009)

*AW: Solarflüssigkeit als Kühlmittel*

Wäre schon sehr interessant zu sehen, ob das klappt. Aber ich hätte auch etwas bedenken, das mal auf gut Glück in den Kreislauf zu kippen...

Mal so testen, wie nemetona es vorschlägt, wäre ein guter Anfang.


----------



## stefan667 (1. März 2009)

*AW: Solarflüssigkeit als Kühlmittel*

Werd ich mal probieren.
Lass des ganze dann über Nacht stehen und schau mal was passiert.


----------



## nemetona (1. März 2009)

*AW: Solarflüssigkeit als Kühlmittel*

Die Suppe kannst du einige Woche stehen lassen, die Auswirkungen mancher Prozesse sind über Nacht vieleicht noch nicht sichtbar. 

Gruß, Nemetona


----------



## Sh33p82 (1. März 2009)

*AW: Solarflüssigkeit als Kühlmittel*

Da bin ich mal gespannt!! 
Vielleicht trägt es die wärme ja besser zum Schluss und alle kaufen sich dieses Zeug!!


----------



## stephantime (1. März 2009)

*AW: Solarflüssigkeit als Kühlmittel*

Also wegen dem Kupfer würde ich mir keine Sorgen machen.
Aus eigener Berufserfahrung kann ich sagen das Solarsysteme auch nur mit Kupferrohren verlegt werden.
An Pumpernverschraubungen ist Messing,Pumpe selber Stahl oder ähnliches also alles dabei.

Gruß Stephan


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. März 2009)

*AW: Solarflüssigkeit als Kühlmittel*



stefan667 schrieb:


> Des Zeug müsste doch eigentlich besser kühlen als Wasser da es eine spezielle Wärmeträgerflüssigkeit ist.



Konnte keine Angabe zur Wärmekapazität von Propylenglykol finden - aber prinzipiell muss das nicht sein: Bei keiner anderen Anwendung sind so geringe Temperaturunterschiede gefordert, wie bei einer PC-Wakü. Ob zwischen Heizkessel und Kollektor nun 5K oder 10K Unterschied sind, stört nicht übermäßig. Aber 5K wärmere CPU und es gibt Mord und Totschlag 

Im Gegenzug könnte ich mir bei Solaranlagen eine wesentlich höhere Bedeutung von Haltbarkeit und Korrosionsschutz vorstellen. Stabilität über einen weiten Temperaturbereich sowieso.



exa schrieb:


> was für warnzeihchen sind denn drauf, ich kann mit vorstellen, das es giftig ist und nicht einfah ins abwasser gelangen darf,wenn du mal was neues einbaust oder so



"lebensmittelecht"? 




stefan667 schrieb:


> In dem Datenblatt steht das des Zeug verzinkte Oberflächen angreift.
> Sind Wasserkühler zinkfrei?



Definitiv.



> Wie siehts mit den Siliconschläuchen aus?



Ebenfalls definitiv zinkfrei 
Aber ob sie Glykol sicher zurückhalten und sich nicht verfärben, würde ich der Einfachheit halber einen Solaranlagenbauer oder den Hersteller des Mittels fragen.
Silikondichtungen finden sich schließlich an verschiedenen Orten. PVC-Rohre&-Schläuche auch, Gummidichtungen sowieso und Kupferrohr in ner Solaranlage sicherlich auch - Fragen zur Materialverträglichkeit sollte man dir also alle beantworten können.


----------



## ole88 (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Solarflüssigkeit als Kühlmittel*

und wie siehts aus? 
benutzer mitsamt flüssigkeit abgetaucht oder abgeraucht? hm schade das da nix mehr kam


----------



## STER187 (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Solarflüssigkeit als Kühlmittel*

abgeraucht


----------



## 0Martin21 (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Solarflüssigkeit als Kühlmittel*

also, ich weiß nicht kan es sein das das Zeug reines Glükohl ist? wenn ja bloß nicht nehmen das zeug setst sich mit der Zeit ab, an den Wänden und dann kannst du wenn du pech hast, kannst du hammer und meißel raus holen.


----------



## Chucky1978 (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Solarflüssigkeit als Kühlmittel*

Du meinst Glycol... Glycol ist handelsüblicher Frostschutz, wie in fast jeder hier in Form von G48/G30 usw in seiner Wakü einsetzt. Kan es aber nicht sein, da wie er sagte kein Warnzeichen drauf ist, und Glycol Gesundheitsschädlich ist. Und reines Glycol schmeckt absolut nicht süßlich idR


----------



## 0Martin21 (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Solarflüssigkeit als Kühlmittel*

ich habe das Zeug noch nicht gekostet!


----------



## ole88 (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Solarflüssigkeit als Kühlmittel*

glühkohl kenn ich auch nich, eher Glucose


----------



## realgoldie (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Solarflüssigkeit als Kühlmittel*

Es ist kein Glycol.
Ist ne besondere Mischung und übertragt Wärme sehr gut. Sogar besser als Wasser. Es ist halt en Frostschutzmittel mit drin damit im Winter die Solaranlagen nicht einfieren und aufplatzen. 

Und wegen des süßlichen Geschmacks sag ich nur eins: 
Stellt ma ne hochkonzentrierte Zuckerlösung in den Gefrierschrank die friert auch net so schnell ein. 

Achso und irgendwo hab ich des mal in einer "Wakü" gesehen. Läuft ohne Probs.


----------



## 0Martin21 (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Solarflüssigkeit als Kühlmittel*

wenn du schon mit sowas umher hantieren Willst warum nicht gleich Quecksilber!? 
Das leitet Wärme noch besser! Leider giftig.


----------



## DeadApple (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Solarflüssigkeit als Kühlmittel*

und schon ein ergebnis da ? ^^


----------



## NCphalon (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Solarflüssigkeit als Kühlmittel*

@0Martin21: es geht aber bei waküs um wärmekapazität un net um wärmeleitfähigkeit, sonst wär die umwälzerei ja sinnfrei...


----------



## Fabian (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Solarflüssigkeit als Kühlmittel*

Klingt hoch interesssant,mal auf die Ergebnisse warten.
Du bist aber bestimmt nicht der erste der auf die Idee kommt....


----------



## ole88 (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Solarflüssigkeit als Kühlmittel*

lol schau ma aufs ersteller datum ich hab des hochgegraben weil ich auch auf son ergebnis warte befürchte aber der is abgeraucht weil nix mehr kam


----------



## realgoldie (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Solarflüssigkeit als Kühlmittel*

Hab jezz zwar kein Kühler daheim aber en paar Kupfer- Nickel (VER)Zinkteile  und von der Flüssigkeit auch. Ich werde mal nächste Woche wenn ich Urlaub habe nen Testmachen


----------



## Forti (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Solarflüssigkeit als Kühlmittel*

Wir freuen uns auf deinen Bericht. Schönen Urlaub.


----------



## Hektor123 (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Solarflüssigkeit als Kühlmittel*

Was kostet denn dieses Zeug überhaupt?


----------



## cr0w (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Solarflüssigkeit als Kühlmittel*

hi, und wie schauts aus???

werde bald einen eigenversuch starten.
mittel powercool DC 924-PXL ---> Datenblatt in PDF 

diese frostschutz wird nicht nur in solar anlagen abgefüllt sondern auch in erdwärme-tifensonden/kollektorsonden, fussbodenheizungen und und und.

grüße


----------



## drunkendj (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Solarflüssigkeit als Kühlmittel*

Wenn das reine Propylenclycol ist würd ich das nicht in eine Wakü kippen weil das Zeug Licht empfindlich ist soviel ich weiß. Mfg


----------

